
Founder of 8chan Faces Arrest on ‘Cyberlibel’ Charge - RayMan1
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/founder-of-8chan-faces-arrest-on-cyberlibel-charge/ar-BB10s0rb?ocid=spartandhp
======
duxup
What a strange twist for a site that seems to imply / support that there
should be no restrictions on what folks can say.

Although I suppose in reality like most sites / people who would seem to
support free speech, they really just mean their own speech.

